# does bad press for ivfwales bother you?



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Today the local papers are plastered with the story about the 'lost' embryos story going on at the moment:
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2010/04/25/welsh-ivf-clinic-lost-couple-s-embryos-91466-26313775/

but also ivfwales was given as the example in a wider story on ivf mistakes on bbc news and an article in the mail on sunday:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8640320.stm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1268632/Watchdog-number-IVF-blunders-soars.html

how is it that the example in these stories is always from ivfwales!? does anyone else get the impression our clinic is featured disproportionately? surely they must make some mistakes in all clinics, its puzzling why our clinic always seems to be mentioned and others aren't.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does it bother me, nope not at all and even if i were still having treatment there it wouldnt

im ****** off that the other 11 clinics havent been named but thats typical press. seems to me its all about compensation!

very upsetting for the couple involved i am sure but mistakes can and do happen plus i believe that its not such a case of more mistakes just more being reported as they are mostly very minnor ones such as ohss!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Any mistakes within hospitals are cause to worry as peoples lives are affected - however small or large but I do think that this is a media storm in a teacup and the press love to sensationalise when things go wrong.

The press love the drama and love scaring people and ruining reputations and I think that IVF Wales is very brave to stand up and admit mistakes but they also state how they have corrected errors and what they are doing to ensure that things do not happen. No clinic is perfect and to pretend that they are they must be hiding something and I would rather deal with a clinic that was open and honest than one that pretends to be perfect. I find it more reassuring when clinics are constanly striving to achieve perfection than when they claim that they are there - that makes me feel that they are in denial about potential problems.

I have had no problems with IVF Wales and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

We were talking about this at the meet last night we were all quite angry as they do seem to be picking on IVF Wales. From what one of the others were saying whats been reported is not telling 100% of the stroy either which is also unfairn although not surprising.

Personally I have also had no problems with the clinic and when I have been chatting with people at other clinics ours seems one of the best


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

The only thing that bothers me about the bad press for IVF Wales is that they do seem to be the clinc that is always 'picked on'. Without looking at all the facts it may have put me off going there in the first place but now I wouldn't go anywhere else. I really trust them all.

I just read the comments under the Daily Mail article, what a bunch of idiots, one person even said that IVF should be banned.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i read some of the comments too and the daily mail always project a negative view of ivf and IVF should be banned well what a !


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, that's the Daily Mail for you. This might give you a giggle girls 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233579.0


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

ivf wales have now put up a response to the lost embryo news stories:
http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/

/links


----------

